# Beam Telecom could be history Soon, ACT to completely buy out Beam & Might go for Rebranding



## swatkats (Jul 24, 2014)

*Beam Telecom is now ACT Fibernet*

*Update*: 

*www.deccanchronicle.com/140807/business-companies/article/beam-fiber-get-brand-makeover-hyderabad-soon


--------------------------------------



> Atria Convergence Technologies, which is controlled by India Value Fund Advisors, has hiked its stake in Beam Telecom to 80 per cent and intends to fully acquire it soon. Atria has acquired additional 20 per cent stake of the promoters of Beam Telecom and has an agreement to buy out their residuary stake in the Hyderabad-based broadband company.





> Atria hikes stake in Beam Telecom to 80%; plans to invest Rs 2 bn in cable TV & broadband biz | TelevisionPost.com



Some Insights:

Looks like the entire deal went for 700+ Crores.
ACT revenue mostly could have clocked over 400 Crores FY-14


Beam telecom could be ACT broadband anytime. If you are thinking what's there to wonder? Don't expect Speed bumps at regular intervals and expect Poor post FUP plans which ACT offers for bangalore or Chennai right now.

If Such pathetic broadband plans come from Ex-Beam in future, there would be no competition in Hyderabad.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2014)

_*NEW FUP LIMITS from Beam:

Choose your speed plan*

_

_Unlimited Data Plans  __Charges in INR   _PlanSpeedOld FUP LimitNew FUP LimitSpeed
        Post FUPMonthlyHalf
        YearlyYearly2 Years B-Max 410 1 Mbps20 GB 30 GB 512 Kbps410.00 2365.00 4500.00 NA B-Max 615 4 Mbps25 GB35 GB 786 Kbps 615.00 3380.00 6140.00 11050.00 B-Max 999 15 Mbps50 GB60 GB 2 Mbps 999.00 5495.00 9990.00 17982.00Hypersonic 2499 50 Mbps 100 GB 100 GB 6 Mbps 2499.00 13745.00 24990.00 44982.00Hypersonic 2799 50 Mbps 200 GB 200 GB 6 Mbps 2799.00 15395.00 27990.00 50382.00
 *Taxes applicable. Price plans are subject to change 

   -  Installation charges will apply depending on the plan chosen
    -  All plans are exclusive of taxes (service tax 12.36%)
    - Fair Usage Policy applies to all Plans
    - Table describes Fair Usage Policy by package with effect from 1st Aug '14



*Fair Usage Policy (FUP)*


    While the packages have been designed to give unlimited broadband  experience to the subscribers, few customers may use excessive amount  of the data transfer, causing traffic congestion on the network. In  order not to impair the experience of other users, a Fair Usage Policy  is applied. The Fair Usage Policy is a mandate as per the TRAI (Telecom  Regulatory Authority of India) regulations. This helps to give the  desired internt usage experience to all users, especially since  broadband is a shared bandwidth experience and the over usage of a group  of customers must not affect the rest of the users. 

  NOTE: At the beginning of the next calendar month, the speed will  be automatically reset and increased back to the speeds as per  Subscribed Package.
    Please see the details of you package or contact our customer support on 040 66 27 27 27.


----------



## swatkats (Aug 13, 2014)

What did i say b**ch? *www.techenclave.com/community/styles/default/xenforo/clear.png



> Beam Fiber to get brand makeover in Hyderabad soon
> 
> *www.deccanchronicle.com/1408.../beam-fiber-get-brand-makeover-hyderabad-soon
> 
> “As part of our overall group plan, we wanted to create a national brand and bring all our services under it. In all cities (except Hyderabad) that we operate in, our company works under ACT brand. In Hyderabad, the largest market for our broadband service, we are known as Beam. As our company goes national, we want to bring all our products under the common brand, ACT Fibernet," said ACT CEO Bala Malladi.


4 years Excitement to end Soon with Crappy plans!


----------



## swatkats (Dec 19, 2014)

Got an Email 



> Dear Esteemed Customer,
> 
> Season's Greetings to you! Beam Telecom Private Limited (Beam Telecom)  has been a subsidiary of Atria Convergence Technologies Private Limited  (ACT) since 2009. Effective 1st April *2015 *BEAM
> Telecom merged into ACT to leverage the group's technological and other  marketing prowess. Consequently, the earlier Beam Telecom becomes a part  & parcel of ACT by virtue of merger and
> ...


----------

